# Puppy videos- birth to five days old



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Just a few videos of the babies from birth to five days old. Some photos too so you can all see what fat little sausages they are getting to be. Too cute!!

YouTube - arreauredpoodles's Channel

YouTube - arreauredpoodles's Channel

YouTube - arreauredpoodles's Channel

YouTube - arreauredpoodles's Channel

YouTube - arreauredpoodles's Channel

YouTube - arreauredpoodles's Channel

YouTube - arreauredpoodles's Channel

YouTube - arreauredpoodles's Channel

YouTube - arreauredpoodles's Channel

YouTube - arreauredpoodles's Channel


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

yesterdays photos...


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

They are growing so fast and are so cute.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh my goodness, are they ever cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Oh they are active little puppers! I thought they were brown at first they are so dark! Very nice color on these. I know you are happy. I bet the owners of these bundles of joy are so excited to get their hands on them! I am glad Gabe pulled through


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you! They are pretty darned cute and growing like little weeds! And yes, the news Moms and Dads are VERY excited!!! I have not seen colour like this yet so am most excited!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I want to smell their puppy breath!!! Such sweet little butterballs! Give them each a smooch on the top of their beautiful heads for me and Lucybug!! Mwah, mwah, mwah!!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> I want to smell their puppy breath!!! Such sweet little butterballs! Give them each a smooch on the top of their beautiful heads for me and Lucybug!! Mwah, mwah, mwah!!!!


Aren't they chubby and cute? They just grow cuter by the minute! I am watching for little glints in their eyes now that they are over a week old. Once their eyes are open...oh my goodness, then the cuteness parade starts full time! 

Ohhhh...do I have to? NOT! I will smother them in kisses for each of you! My pleasure!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Awww! What sweet, squeaky, roly-poly bundles of joy! I would get nothing done if they were here, I just would sit and watch them. My family would have to fast, the laundry pile up, my boss call continually to try to coax me to come to work. How wonderful to be a safe, well-nursed, well-cared for, well-loved poodle pup with a prearranged happy future in a home with fur parents who really, really want you! My goodness, it keeps sounding better and better to me to come back as a poodle. Though I am looking for a reincarnation that doesn't require monthly beauty parlor appointments!! he he! Love, love, love watching your babies grow. Wish we had smell-a-vision so I could get a whiff of their puppiness!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Nothing cuter than puppy squeaks!! I could listen to that all day! It's so cool that you're able to share these pics and videos so the new owners can see their babies grow and develop - I know I LOVED it when you did it for me when we were awaiting Lucy! :hug:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Chagall's mom said:


> Awww! What sweet, squeaky, roly-poly bundles of joy! I would get nothing done if they were here, I just would sit and watch them. My family would have to fast, the laundry pile up, my boss call continually to try to coax me to come to work. How wonderful to be a safe, well-nursed, well-cared for, well-loved poodle pup with a prearranged happy future in a home with fur parents who really, really want you! My goodness, it keeps sounding better and better to me to come back as a poodle. Though I am looking for a reincarnation that doesn't require monthly beauty parlor appointments!! he he! Love, love, love watching your babies grow. Wish we had smell-a-vision so I could get a whiff of their puppiness!


Thank you so much! I tend to slack off on everything else when there are little ones here. Even when they sleep they are fun to watch. They dream all the time, and I always wonder, when they have never seen, and have never heard, what the heck do they dream about? 

Whoever coined the phrase "it's a dogs life" with a negative connotation, obviously never knew a well loved dog! I wish!!!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh, the video of them nursing is adorable. Especially watching the little one trying not to get nosed out. "I have my rights, too!" Sweet, sweet, sweet. Keep the photos and videos coming.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Nothing cuter than puppy squeaks!! I could listen to that all day! It's so cool that you're able to share these pics and videos so the new owners can see their babies grow and develop - I know I LOVED it when you did it for me when we were awaiting Lucy! :hug:


Everyone does seem to love it! Now with Skype, it is even better. They call me, and I just take them into the nursery and let them watch Holly and the babes for a bit and they feel like they are right here. We are all curious to see if the pups will recognize their voices when they all finally meet. Janett from Germany Skyped for the first time yesterday and we did great. No language barrier at all. We worked out some plans for her trip here to pick up Murphy and she got to spend time just gazing over the whole litter. Then I held each puppy up individually so she could meet them all one at a time. It is very cool!


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

OMG they are so cute, round little munchkins. I love how they drag their chubby little bodies around, looks like so much work. hee hee


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

What happy, healthy puppies! They are adorable.. wish I could smell that puppy breath, I LOVE it!   Now, looking forward to pics/videos of them walking and playing.


----------

